# Helping bubs move from ROA to LOA at 37 .5 weeks



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jan and Emily

I am 37.5 weeks pg and bubs is in ROA and fully engaged. S/he has been like this for some time now.

When I saw my mw on Wednesday she told me that babies will move themselves into LOA to be born and that rarely they make the journey into LOA "the short way" i.e. across the front but more normally they will go "the long way" across my back. She said the latter of these two will cause a longer labour.

Is this your experience?

Apart from laying on my left hand side is there anything else I can do at this late stage to shift bubs into LOA??

Thanks

Nicky x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

In my experience, there's no reason why there should be any problem with your baby being born in ROA position.  Babies always settle themselves into the position in which they are comfy. OP position makes it a more difficult labour, but there isn't a lot of difference between them being ROA and LOA.

We all have different views and have had different experiences, but I've delivered many babies in ROA position.  Try not to worry, and enjoy these last few weeks of peace and quiet!!!!!  

emilycaitlin xx


----------

